# Making Pen Displays today



## itsonlychris (May 9, 2013)

I have been working on a few pen displays and thought I would show you the one I still have. A gift shop bought my 3 others I made.


----------



## mikespenturningz (May 9, 2013)

Very nice pen display Chris.


----------



## SDB777 (May 9, 2013)

Welcome aboard!!!!


That's a great looking display!






Scott (gotta show 'em) B


----------



## jyreene (May 9, 2013)

That's unique and looks good. Not something I've seen often on here though I've only been on and off for a few years.


----------



## BeSquare (May 9, 2013)

Nicely done! I've been toying with the idea

Of making my own displays. The acrylic ones can get expensive. 

Welcome and keep up the good work.


----------



## LL Woodworks (May 9, 2013)

Very cool idea Chris.


----------



## Jim15 (May 9, 2013)

Looks great.


----------



## B Wo (May 9, 2013)

That is a cool display. And those are some nice looking slimlines.


----------



## Joe S. (May 9, 2013)

Nice! Whenever I try to make a pen stand, it turns out all ugly. Just need to keep trying!


----------



## dwarmbrodt (May 9, 2013)

Chris, welcome from Rochester! Your first post, and its something cool! Nice!


----------



## triw51 (May 9, 2013)

I like your design, nice curve


----------



## fitzman163 (May 10, 2013)

Very nice!


----------

